# I can't see pics



## GodsGrace (Jul 14, 2009)

in some threads I mean. When I open up some threads where there are pictures posted on the page, I don't see anything, there's just a blank space, even if someone else makes a reply with the pictures in the post, there's still just a blank space. But this is only for about, I'd say 70% of the threads I open, in others they show up fine. 

I don't even see a red x, there's just.......nothing. Anybody have a possible explanation or suggestion as to how I could fix it?


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 14, 2009)

Are you browsing from work? If so, your job is blocking the site that the pictures are hosted on. I can't see any MediaTakeOut pics, for example.


----------



## GodsGrace (Jul 14, 2009)

JustKiya said:


> Are you browsing from work? If so, your job is blocking the site that the pictures are hosted on. I can't see any MediaTakeOut pics, for example.


 
Ohhhhhhhhh! As a matter of fact I am I see, thanks JK! I can finally sleep at night nowOh well.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 14, 2009)

GodsGrace said:


> Ohhhhhhhhh! As a matter of fact I am I see, thanks JK! I can finally sleep at night nowOh well.



 It does suck, as I can't see most of the 'juicy' pictures.  Like I really want to see homeboy butt, but oh well.


----------

